# Best complete Beethoven Sonatas



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

what do you guys think of Claude Frank's? That's the one I'm looking at to buy, but do you guys have suggestions? Keep in mind that I'm on a budget 

Kevin


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.talkclassical.com/2573-best-complete-beethoven-piano.html


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry 

thanks though


----------

